# X-Connect & Enermax Case



## Bioc (Mar 14, 2005)

I saw the pictures for the Enermax Blue Viper CS-718-S and a "Enermax EG465AX-VE(G)FM 450 Watt power supply with PCI Express & SATA."
The PSU sits nicely in the case with some elbow room.
My question is this: Does anyone know if the 400W ULTRA X-Connect power supply fits inside the Enermax Blue Viper CS-718-S? I wish they posted power suppy dimensions alone with its wattage rating 

I have emailed both companies regarding this issue and I'm waiting on their reply. I thought I would give the forums a shot also.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

someone on the forum has just had a lot of problems with xconnect supply
3 crook ones in a row all new


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

wow lol interseting .. but if you search on different selling sites wouldnt u be able to find a site where they give you the dimensions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you go to a manufacturers site and look at the specifications like on the bottom of this listed enermax
http://www.maxpoint.com/products/pow_supp/spec_pg/coolergiant2/specs.htm


----------

